# Italian built Maersk Ships



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All;

I wonder if any of you learned ship fans can direct me to a source for an image each of a pair of Maersk Line "General Cargo Vessels" built in Venice, Italy in 1950. The ships were named Mathilda Mærsk and Agnete Mærsk. Agnete was sold in 1964, but I have no information for Mathilda. The HSM in Denmark has a small stern view of Mathilda, but does not show the vessel very well. The main engine appears to have been built by FIAT.

A gentleman on another forum was kind to add some more information on the two.

"Mathilda Mærsk" was sold 1967 to Shun Cheong Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., Hong Kong, registered at London. Renamed TAICHUNGSHAN.

"Agnete Mærsk" was sold in April 1964 to Shun Cheong Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., Hong Kong, registered at London. Renamed TAIFOOKSHAN. further fate of both not known by myself infos about them is much appreciated.

Unfortunately I've never seen a photograph of both under Mærsk names or their Asian names.
Cheers, Markus


Any assistance or more information on these vessels will be most appreciated.

Cheers,

Rory


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Mathilde Mearsk 3464 tons built 1950 Cant Nav Breda venice 378.0 x 51.1 x 19.7
6 cyl diesel by Fiat. code flags OXAC. DF,ESD, Gy C,Radar 

Agnete Mearsk, same tonnage, built,dimensions,engine.Code flags OWEW


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks R58484956;

The new information is most welcomed. Anything on these two vessels is great, and I appreciate everyone's help on this matter. I wonder too if there is any information available on specs for these Ansaldo/Fiat 6 cyl, 2S Marine Diesels.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Rory,

Try the following site, there is a picture of the Agnette Maersk :

http://www.cargoshipphotos.com/gallery.php?ship=agnette+maersk

I hope this is one of the pictures you want.

Kind regards,

Chris.


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

Thanks for your direction to the image of Agnete. The vessels I am looking for were quite a bit older. General Cargo ships built in 1950.

Arne has sent me a Roster of ships, The 1959 [Fleet List] of A.P. Moller . With the exception of Ellen shown a bit larger at 4,904 these vessels all look like they came from the same mold. The hulls all have three castles, and the masts and “Samson Posts”(?) in same layout. All appear to have five hatches. The only photo I have seen of the Italian two is not from the best angle, but they do appear similar. R58484956 was kind enough to add much information on the two Italians, but I have no specs on the three Japanese ships other than what is here, and the power plants of the Japanese group remain a mystery. Would be nice to know who built the engines, and what is their horsepower.

SHIP	YEAR	GROSS	BUILDER
Else Mærsk	1949	4,695	Tamano, Japan
Kirsten Mærsk	1950	4,689	?, Japan
Ellen Mærsk	1950	4,904	?, Japan
Agnete Mærsk	1950	4,715	Cantiere Navale Breda, Venice, Italy
Mathilde Mærsk	1950	4,715	Cantiere Navale Breda, Venice, Italy

I hope this TABLE format stays together.
Cheers, Rory


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks to Mr. Arne Sognnes for ship dispositions we can finally give the complete history of these two vessels. Now if we could only have a glimpse of an image of either that would be great.

Cheers,

Rory


MATHILDE MÆRSK:
3464 tons built 1950 Cantiere Navale Breda, Venice, Italy.
378.0 x 51.1 x 19.7 [6 cyl diesel by Fiat].
Code flags OXAC. DF, ESD, Gy C, Radar.
1967: TAICHUNGSHAN - Shun Cheong S. N. Co. Ltd., Hong Kong / London
1978: TAICHUNGSHAN - Shun Cheong S. N. Co..Ltd., Hong Kong / Panama
1.2.1980: Arrived at Kaohsiung, Taiwan to be broken up.

AGNETE MÆRSK:
3464 tons built 1950 Cantiere Navale Breda, Venice, Italy.
378.0 x 51.1 x 19.7 [6 cyl diesel by Fiat].
Code flags OWEW. DF, ESD, Gy C, Radar.
1964: TAIFOOKSHAN - Shun Cheong S. N. Co. Ltd., Hong Kong / London
1972: TAIFOOKSHAN - Shun Cheong S. N. Co. Ltd., Hong Kong / Somalia
21.5.1980: Arrived at Kaohsiung, Taiwan to be broken up.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Else M, 3367tons built 1950 by Mitsui,364.0 x 52.1 x 23.0. 7 cyl oil engine by mitsui.
code flags OUVL. DF, ESD. Gy C. RADAR REGISTERED Copenhagen.
Ellen M, same as above except depth 28.0 . CF+ OUWH.
Kirsten M Same as above code flags OWOS
Agnette M 3464 tons 378.0 x 51.1 x 19.7 Reg:Kalundborg CF = OWEW. DF.RADAR. ESD Gy C. 6 cyl diesel by Fiat
Mathilde M same as above.CF=OXAC 6 cyl diesel by Soc A Fiat Turin


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*R58484956* Thanks for the information and specs for the three Kirsten Class vessels, most appreciated. I have to wonder just which engine was licence built in 1950 Japan. I know one of the Japanese firms was building Doxfords, and I understood another was producing Burmeister & Wain Diesels. The “Deep Draught” of Ellen at 28’, does this apply also to Kirsten also? I know Ellen is often shown quite a bit larger than the other two in Dead Weight Tons in some Maersk Rosters.
Cheers,
Rory


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Rory. Kirsten 364 x 52.1 x 28.0. moulded depth 23.0 7 cyl diesel 24 7/16 x 45 1/4" engine builder Mitsuizoen k.k.Tamano.
Ellen engine same sizes built by Mitsui B & E Co Ltd Tamano
Info taken from Lloyds register of shipping.No info on B & W/Doxford
Agnette/Mathilde engine cylinder sizes 6 x 26 3/4 x 47 1/4. Both the same.


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*R58484956* I have come upon some more info for the MÆRSK ships. The “*ELSE Class*” main engine was a license built 7 Cylinder 2 Stroke *Burmeister & Wain * Diesel rated at 3640 BHP built by Mitsui, Tamano, Japan. Mitsui seems to have had a number of different names for various works owned by them in Tamano.

The “*HERTA Class*” used a 5 Cylinder 2 Stroke *Burmeister & Wain * Diesel rated at 2500 BHP except Emilie rated at 2800 BHP. I have just received a wealth of info on this class, and am trying to sort it all out. Lacking, as usual, are the dimensions Length, Beam and Draught. I wonder if I might impose upon you for those missing particulars. They would be appreciated. Cheers, Rory

*HERTA MÆRSK*
4325 BRT

*EMILIE MÆRSK*
4305 BRT

*JESSIE MÆRSK*
4309 BRT

*VIBEKE MÆRSK*
4298 BRT


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Herta 339.5 x 51.0 x 27.9 code flags OYFC. 5 CYL DIESEL
Emilie same as Herta CF OXZH
Jessie same as herta CF OYCI
Vibeke same as herta CF OYDX


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks;

This group gets a bit complicated. So far 'I think' I have one nailed down.

*JESSIE MÆRSK * København
1948: Built by Aalborg Værft, Aalborg (Hull-83)
as JESSIE MÆRSK for A/S D/S Svendborg Mgr. A.P.Møller, Copenhagen
Code flags OXCI. DF, ESD. Gy C. Radar
4305 grt. 339.5 x 51.0 x 27.9. [1-2CS 5cyl. 2500 BHP B & W Diesel engine]=13 Knots
24.08.1962 *JESSIE GULWA*
00.00.1967 *JESSIE MÆRSK*, Brigantine Transportation Co. Ltd., Monrovia [LBR] Mgr. A.P.Møller
00.00.1967 *BRIGANTINE*, Brigantine Transportation Co. Ltd., Monrovia [LBR]
00.03.1968 *UNITY*, Universal Transportation Ltd., Monrovia [LBR]
00.00.1970 *KARANA*
00.00.1074 *UNIPACIFIC*
00.00.1977 *GULF QUEEN*, Nita [Liberia] Inc., Panama, MGRS. Ng.Teow Yhee & Sons [Pte] Ltd
00.00.1977 *RICKY*
00.00.1978 *ARISCOP STAR * Ariscop Supplies & Services, Singapore [SGP]
00.00.1979 *ARISCOP STAR * Ariscop Freighters [Pte] Ltd., Singapore [SGP]
24.09.1979 National Shipbreakers Ltd., Singapore for breaking up.

Any additions [or subtractions] on the pair of LIBERTY SHIPS?

*ELLEN MÆRSK * Aalborg
ex *FURNIFIELD M. SIMMONS*
North Carolina Shipbuilding Company, Wilmington, North Carolina (Hull 888)
1947 - for A/S D/S Svendborg Mgr. A.P.Møller, Copenhagen
*EC2-LIBERTY * Type 3cyl Triple Expansion Steam Reciprocating 2,500shp @ 80rpm 11 knots
441’-6” x 56’-10.75” x 27’-9.25” – 7,170brt, 9.140dwt
1947 *ELLEN MAERSK * for A/S D/S Svendborg Mgr. A.P.Møller, Copenhagen
1948 *HADA COUNTY*, Mowinckels, Norway
1952 *COMET*, Frinton Shipbrokers, London / Liberia?
1964 *COMET*, Pegasus Ocean Services, London / Liberia?
1968 Scrapped in Sakaide, Japan

*ELSE MÆRSK * København
ex *THOMAS POLLOCK*
North Carolina Shipbuilding Company, Wilmington, North Carolina (Hull 2000) 1943
1947 – for , Dampskibs af 1912 A/S (A.P.Moller, Copenhagen) - Danish flag.
*EC2-LIBERTY * Type 3cyl Triple Expansion Steam Reciprocating 2,500shp @ 80rpm 11 knots
441’-6” x 56’-10.75” x 27’-9.25” – 7,000brt, 9.140dwt
1947 *ELSE MÆRSK*, Dampskibs af 1912 A/S (A.P.Moller, Copenhagen) - Danish flag.
1949 *GEIRULV*, Skibs.A/S Geirulv.- Norwegian flag (Gjeruldsen & Tambs, Arundel)
1954 *SUNLONG*, A/S Olymp.- Norwegian flag (Einar Lange, Oslo)
26.12.56 Developed leak west of Kristiansand and abandoned. Presumed sank.

Cheers
Rory


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hada county 7177T code flags LNAT, engine built by General machinery Corp; Hamilton Ontario.
Geirulv 7170 t, code flags LNED Engine built by Vulcan Ironworks, Wilkes -barr, Pensylvania.


----------



## maersk_man (Sep 12, 2005)

*Photos*

Hi,

I've attached a few images of some of the vessels mentioned in this thread. 

Best regards
Steve


----------



## maersk_man (Sep 12, 2005)

*More photos*

Here's one of the Vibeke Maersk, I think it may be an earlier vessel, but it's the only one I can find on our system.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Dear Steve;

Great to view the site tonight, and find so much new stuff regarding the elusive Maersk “Italian” ships.

The old saying “When it Rains it Pours”. I started out this day with an email and attachments from the HSM Museum in Denmark. I had been directed there by the acclaimed mercantile author Mr. Søren Thorsøe. Søren had told me that the Knud Fredfeldt collection held by the HSM did have photos of the two ships in question *Mathilde Mærsk * [1950] and *Agnete Mærsk * [1950]. A Ms. Henriette Gavnholdt Jakobsen at the HSM sent me scans of the two vessels today so that I can buy either High Resolution Scans or photographs. Then you posted both vessels on site, and that is fantastic. Your scan of *Agnete* in front of San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice is very similar to the one received from the HSM, must have been taken same day or so. I love that in-service shot of *Mathilde* you posted. It appears to have a Japanese flag on foremast, so I am assuming some port in Japan.

The shot of Vibeke is of an older ship, and nice to see. The ‘other’ Vibike was one of a group of German [1943] vessels known as the *HANSA-B Types*. Eventually, four of them [all sister ships] were completed for *AP Møller * by 1948, and named *Herta*, *Emilie*, *Jessie* and *Vibeke*. These four sure changed hands many times in later years, and their history somewhat complicated.

Thanks Steve for posting the images. It is nice to finally see the vessels which started this thread in the first place. I like too the shot of *Ellen* as an *USMC EC-2 “Liberty”.*

Cheers,

Rory


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

maersk_man said:


> Here's one of the Vibeke Maersk, I think it may be an earlier vessel, but it's the only one I can find on our system.
> 
> Regards
> Steve


This is the right VIBEKE I suppose?

Best regards, Henk


----------



## maasplaas (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a photo of Agnete Mærsk taken in Saigon harbour around 1963


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello maasplaas,
I just visited this thread of mine from long ago, and was delighted to see the photo you posted of AGNETE MÆRSK-1950 taken in Saigon. I was there in late 1962 on HULDA, but have never seen this boat. Maerskbadene has only the pic taken by the builder at Venice when completing. I have never seen an in-service photo of her anywhere. It is really great to see your picture, and thank you kindly for posting it for all to see. Sorry I took so long to find it, and get back to you.
Cheers,
Rory


----------

